# Fall/winter bulk anyone?



## PillarofBalance (Sep 3, 2015)

Who is looking forward to the cooler weather, a bigger appetite and busting ass to put some size on this fall and winter?

I keep telling myself that I am done getting bigger and will just focus on being stronger but it's always in the back of my head.

I am also thinking about running a programming special if anyone is interested. A cheap mass plan. Going to experiment on Herm for a month or so to see if this idea of mine works. Just sent him the program. It's as simple as can be, will have you in and out of the gym quick and should yield some bad ass results. 

Thinking something cheap as hell like 75 bucks with limited coaching for pic or vid review and adjustment weekly.  12 weeks long and you can keep the program.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 3, 2015)

I'll post before and after noods for everyone to see. He has me doing pp lifts to see if I am get my little stinger to bulk. 3 inches long and hopefully 3 inches wide.  



Real talk the program looks intense and crazy. I can't wait to try it actually. A lot of shit I'm not used to doing so it should be interesting.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 3, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Who is looking forward to the cooler weather, a bigger appetite and busting ass to put some size on this fall and winter?
> 
> I keep telling myself that I am done getting bigger and will just focus on being stronger but it's always in the back of my head.
> 
> ...



Well I wish I could say im excited for a fall/winter bulk but ive been bulking since last spring...i am looking forward to the cooler weather though as I sweat my ass crack off this summer!

I experimented on herms ass for a month there a while back...turns out it does loosen up after consistent daily poundings. Herm was a great guy to work with on this too...he went well out of his way to make the whole experience as good for me as it was for him....he even tanned with a thong on so when he would bend over it looked like I was actually pounding a female. Well except for the patch of hair right above his crack...other than that though herm is a great guy to work with!


----------



## Seeker (Sep 3, 2015)

Im gonna have to lose 20 lbs this fall/winter.  omg I'm gonna freak out


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 3, 2015)

HAHAAA! That's great


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 3, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Im gonna have to lose 20 lbs this fall/winter.  omg I'm gonna freak out



why is this??


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 3, 2015)

Winter, spring, summer or fall. All you got to do it call. And I'll be there......


Bulking.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 3, 2015)

Jenner said:


> why is this??


Gonna have to drop to 240ish for a possible meet.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 3, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Gonna have to drop to 240ish for a possible meet.



Seek doing a meet?! I might have a heart attack and a boner at the same time. Didn't think it was possible.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 3, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Gonna have to drop to 240ish for a possible meet.



Or bulk to 275ish...


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 3, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Gonna have to drop to 240ish for a possible meet.



ah.....you know I was thinking health reasons...my mind goes there first these days!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Seeker (Sep 3, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Seek doing a meet?! I might have a heart attack and a boner at the same time. Didn't think it was possible.


It's a scary thought but its looking possible. Omg


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 3, 2015)

Seeker said:


> It's a scary thought but its looking possible. Omg



You will have a blast. Popping my cherry was one of the best decisions I've made.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 3, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Gonna have to drop to 240ish for a possible meet.



Nah just compete where you train at.


----------



## DF (Sep 3, 2015)

Could I sign Red up?  Its embarrassing to have a 150lb'r here on UGBB.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 3, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Who is looking forward to the cooler weather, a bigger appetite and busting ass to put some size on this fall and winter?
> 
> I keep telling myself that I am done getting bigger and will just focus on being stronger but it's always in the back of my head.
> 
> ...



fawk man ur timing blows! just found out i have a hernia and need surgery, DAMN IT ALL TO HECK (ned flanders style!!)

can i pay and get the program and get training in a few months perhaps after i do my rehab? ??? perhaps??? i needs my fix!!!  i truly want to see my legs grow yes all three of them!!!!


----------



## goodfella (Sep 3, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


>



Sex always seems get in my way of bulking, but my chicks getting pretty good at timing when I need to get meals in.

Sounds like a cool plan POB to run this fall/winter. Might end up hitting you up on that


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm cutting to 220 this winter.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 4, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> I'm cutting to 220 this winter.


Wut 

After Dec right


----------



## GSgator (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm shooting for a lean bulk/ recomp I've let myself go and I have a good feeling during this cycle I will put on a solid 5-8 lb's of muscle and lose at least 5% body fat.


----------

